
AWS Elemental CEO Sam Blackman, 41, dies after suffering cardiac event - woodylondon
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/elemental-ceo-sam-blackman-41-dies-suffering-cardiac-event/
======
vowelless
Sad news, indeed.

The cause of death is _only_ mentioned in the headline. In fact, the article
says:

> It’s not clear exactly what happened to Blackman, who just opened a new
> Portland office for AWS Elemental last week and was planning business trips
> for the next few weeks, according to emails we exchanged at the end of last
> week. Blackman’s family is asking the company and investors to refrain from
> commenting publicly, but GeekWire confirmed the sad news with a person
> familiar with Blackman and AWS Elemental.

------
oldandtired
More the point, what level of stress was the fellow under. Higher stress level
can cause all sorts of problems and it's not hard for the heart to give out
under these circumstances. Especially, in those who appear fit and healthy.

There appears to be an increasing number of reports of fit and healthy
youngsters (in their forties) who are just keeling over for no apparent
reason.

It is a sad thing to lose a father/husband/son or mother/wife/daughter to such
circumstances.

------
trapperkeeper74
Sad.

Since there's no details, the likely causes include HCM, aortic dissection
(Marfan syndrome) and vfib. AED availability, doppler ultrasound and Marfan
screening can be life-saving. It's important to do autopsies and publicly or
anonymously release cause(s) of death in an effort to prevent deaths of
others.

